# How come each style S*cck nowaday I will be fair whit every style I know of?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Rap, which I don't like but acknowledge Public Enemy as an actual real rap band whit a Message Fight the power? which is genuinely authentic, not poser gangsta rap I'm so tuff, show off attitude egotistical no message, pervert narcissistic?, I said it I would be fair even whit rap

Beatie Boys: Sabotage great album, amusing sing nothing to complaints to.

Metal was Loud before, brutal: Celtic Frost I.e Morbid Tale & Into Megatherion stuff of legend, or what about crypto & proto hyper-blast\ black Brazil Sarcofago, Gorguts : Obscura album that is atonal and crusty from Quebec own or Kataklysm ''the orb of un-creation e.p'', Old Sepultura,Slayer hate the band love the E.p whit song Black magic first e.p whit Dave Lombardo, Possessed, Hellhammer, first Amorphis all genuine REAL metal back then, now metal like rap commercialized there sound into a mole of doucheness, corporates, do video and it S (word) goddammit, Jesus spare my cursing please.

What Happens to metal did Nirvana and alternative or pseudo radio friendly kill what metal was supposed to be.

Now it's a timzy wimzy brutal, a timzy wimpy melodic, crystal clear sound, too Poolish in sound, not enough noisy, raw, heavy, almost pop-metal and I resend it.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I have no idea what you mean by metal being commercialized. Metal was commercialized in the 80s thanks to hair metal and kinda-sorta in the 90s/early-2000s if you want to consider alternative rock/metal as being metal. However, there are plenty of bands carrying on the tradition of the bands you listed. If you want a modern-day Gorgus, check out Ulcerate. If you want a modern day Celtic Frost (ie, old-school death metal), check out Rivers of Nihil. Some other older bands you might dig (if you don't know them) are Cryptopsy (None So Vile is a killer album) and Demilich (ditto with Nesphite). All Nirvana killed was hair metal (the mainstream stuff), but metal has carried on strong in the underground ever since then.


----------

